# Professionals having some fun. A MUST SEE



## Tagels03

Ben Crane, Rickie Fowler, Hunter Mahan and Bubba Watson have some fun. A guaranteed laugh. Check out this link Ben Crane video – Golf Boys – boy band | Compleat Golfer


----------



## Surtees

lol awesome I just had a quick watch of a few of the others his slow play one is good too!


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Funny*

Yes I saw this video the other day. Good to see the pro's in another light. They should definately stick to golf though!


----------

